# Changing Thread Titles - Mods or Admins please look



## Holy Bovine (Jan 20, 2002)

It seems that I am unable to change the title of a thread that I have started.  is this just something I am missing?  When I edit the first post in a thread (which on the old boards aloowed you to change the title of the thread as well) there is a spot to change the subject - but this is just the header that goes in the body of the post.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Sadly, the feature of changing the thread title is absent from thse new forums .

You are doing nothing wrong, the new boards simply do not allow this. I think that the lack of being able to change the thread is the most glaring omission of something that was possible on the old boards... other than HTML and


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 20, 2002)

This is one of the things about the new boards I do not like. . .

It was so convenient on the old boards. . .

Also the necessity to keep HTML off is also bugging me 

I just hope Morrus or P.Kitty turn on the ability to post images very soon.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Yeah it is a bummer not being able to change the title, especially over in fight club where it was so useful for keeping track of the rounds.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 20, 2002)

Actually it  IS possible to edit the thread titles on these boards. It just has a time limit; 5 minutes is standard, I believe.

It is, of course, because it confuses people and they can't find the threads they were reading when the title changes. This time limit is editable, however, but I admit I don't know if can easily be disabled. Anyhow, if you set the time limit to 500.000 instead of 5 you've got about a year to do your editing. That should be sufficient time.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Left-handed Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *Actually it  IS possible to edit the thread titles on these boards. It just has a time limit; 5 minutes is standard, I believe.
> 
> It is, of course, because it confuses people and they can't find the threads they were reading when the title changes. This time limit is editable, however, but I admit I don't know if can easily be disabled. Anyhow, if you set the time limit to 500.000 instead of 5 you've got about a year to do your editing. That should be sufficient time. *




Morrus, if this is possible, please do it! It would greatly help us in Fight Club if we could edit thread titles again.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

The ability to post images IS on, I believe.  I don't know why it isn't working.

LHH, can you email me with the location of that setting for editing thread titles? I haven't found it yet. Heh - these boards need a good, searchable help index!  Luckily, I have Left-handed Hummingbird and Omegium, who are just as knowledgeable AND like RPGs.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *The ability to post images IS on, I believe.  I don't know why it isn't working.
> 
> LHH, can you email me with the location of that setting for editing thread titles? I haven't found it yet. Heh - these boards need a good, searchable help index!  Luckily, I have Left-handed Hummingbird and Omegium, who are just as knowledgeable AND like RPGs. *



 You flatter me. 

E-mail is on the way. As to being able to post images in the forums you have to edit the properties of each of the subforums where you wish to be able to post images and/or toggle on HTML (Fight Club? )

/LHH


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *The ability to post images IS on, I believe.  I don't know why it isn't working.
> 
> LHH, can you email me with the location of that setting for editing thread titles? I haven't found it yet. Heh - these boards need a good, searchable help index!  Luckily, I have Left-handed Hummingbird and Omegium, who are just as knowledgeable AND like RPGs. *



You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts  HTML code is OFF
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
 code is OFF  


[quote="Left-handed Hummingbird"][B]:o You flatter me. :D

E-mail is on the way. As to being able to post images in the forums you have to edit the properties of each of the subforums where you wish to be able to post images and/or toggle on HTML (Fight Club? ;))

/LHH [/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah "Meta" is "[IMG] code is OFF" right now.
you can post attachments though I think.

BTW PC did you get the avatar I sent you?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Left-handed Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *Anyhow, if you set the time limit to 500.000 instead of 5 you've got about a year to do your editing. That should be sufficient time. *



Not that I really know how this works, but can't Morrus enter 0 (zero) here like he did with the character maximum per post, 0 meaning infinity?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

I've fixed the thread titles, at least; you can now edit your own titles.

In addition, I have eliminated the ability of members to delete their own posts.  Someone try, please, and confirm that it's now turned off.

I'll tackle images next, followed by html worries.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I've fixed the thread titles, at least; you can now edit your own titles.
> 
> In addition, I have eliminated the ability of members to delete their own posts.  Someone try, please, and confirm that it's now turned off.
> 
> I'll tackle images next, followed by html worries. *




Thanks PC! Oh, and BTW, deleting posts does seem to be impossible now.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

Cool.  Images should work now, too.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 22, 2002)

Heh.  i knew if I just sat back and let the experts at it  that all would work as *I* wanted it 

(you guys are experts right?  I mean about 12-18th level maxed out Profession (computer message board fixer-upper) skills and all? )


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *(you guys are experts right?  I mean about 12-18th level maxed out Profession (computer message board fixer-upper) skills and all? ) *



Actually, our most scientific methods usually consist of hitting random keys and praying a lot...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

I think I have Profession (Complaing to the mods until something happens) maxed out....


----------



## omokage (Jan 22, 2002)

OK, why is it that you want to disable the ability to delete your own posts??


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *OK, why is it that you want to disable the ability to delete your own posts?? *




We'd rather not have people posting extremely offensive subjects, deleting their posts, and removing all trace of their action. Sure, now they can still edit it, but the post remains.

As a result, deleting remains a moderator action only, as it always has been.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I think I have Profession (Complaing to the mods until something happens) maxed out.... *



Yeah, but do be careful with it; you can never know _what_ will happen.


----------

